# Meanmouth bass??



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

anybody ever catch one? looks like bgrapala did. in SW reports. I thought they were very rare. not too sure


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

I didn't catch it...I was just posting a picture in a different thread as to not hijack the original thread it was in...


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks like a smallie to me...

BTW guys, if you are looking for a dropshot rod, this is a SWEET one. I fished once with it, and it is awesome: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=133744

Sorry to hijack a bit...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> Looks like a smallie to me...
> 
> BTW guys, if you are looking for a dropshot rod, this is a SWEET one. I fished once with it, and it is awesome: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=133744
> 
> Sorry to hijack a bit...


take a closer look at it...its not a smallie


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

that fish is a cross

but they are extremely rare, especially this far north, they occur more often in southern lakes than anywhere else.
there have been several times where members have posted dark colored spotted bass that spark debate over wheather its a cross or not, but personally I have never observed one in ohio waters, but have been witness to many mis ID' spots lol


----------

